# My 04 blew the M6 transmission



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Was wondering how manny people have had problems with their M6 transmissions, My wife was driving ours to work the Friday and the trans went bang, she was going 50 in 6th on a grade. The car only has 48,500 miles on it and has not been beat or abused, ive never even tried to light up the tires. Dealer says its just a castastrophic failure and is now trying to locate a new trans ( none are available), This will cost me about 4k to repair. Trying to work with the dealer,we will see what happens. In my mind the manual shoud be bullet proof and should not be going bad, I do expect however to have to replace the clutch at some point 70 to 100k miles but not the transmission. 

Any input would be appreciated


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Not sure without knowing what broke, but these trans are pretty tough. Not a lot of problems overall. I will say that 50 MPH in 6th gear is lugging the hell out of the engine, may have something to do with it.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

You can get an indestructable trans here:
GTO

I have their stage 5 in my 04.


----------



## Blaze44 (Mar 24, 2009)

TORRED1 said:


> Was wondering how manny people have had problems with their M6 transmissions, My wife was driving ours to work the Friday and the trans went bang, she was going 50 in 6th on a grade. The car only has 48,500 miles on it and has not been beat or abused, ive never even tried to light up the tires. Dealer says its just a castastrophic failure and is now trying to locate a new trans ( none are available), This will cost me about 4k to repair. Trying to work with the dealer,we will see what happens. In my mind the manual shoud be bullet proof and should not be going bad, I do expect however to have to replace the clutch at some point 70 to 100k miles but not the transmission.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated


I had the same problem with my GTO went through a place called jasper engines and transmissions out of indiana here is there website check it out hopefully it helps Jasper Transmissions


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its a T-56 trans and they are in alot of cars. You shouldn't need a full trans, it should be able to be rebuilt and for alot less then that evne with upgraded parts. If you popped it, it was either bad from the start or you didn't replace your fluids or replaced fluids with the wrong stuff.

Don't forget to do a clutch kit and slave while your there. If you aren't planning on doing alot to the car, get an LS7 clutch and flywheel. So much better then the stocker, about the same price, and doesn't change the feel either.


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Blaze44 said:


> I had the same problem with my GTO went through a place called jasper engines and transmissions out of indiana here is there website check it out hopefully it helps Jasper Transmissions


At what milage did you loose your trans. I will keep it in mind for the future If I ever loose it again.


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Its a T-56 trans and they are in alot of cars. You shouldn't need a full trans, it should be able to be rebuilt and for alot less then that evne with upgraded parts. If you popped it, it was either bad from the start or you didn't replace your fluids or replaced fluids with the wrong stuff.
> 
> Don't forget to do a clutch kit and slave while your there. If you aren't planning on doing alot to the car, get an LS7 clutch and flywheel. So much better then the stocker, about the same price, and doesn't change the feel either.


According to the dealer, and what I know of the car, the manual trans is sealed and does not require fluid changes, it also can not be checked or should not need to be checked, but regardless of that it only had 48.5k miles on it. They are also telling me thata rebuilt would run 2600 plus labor to put it in, and would only hav a 90 day warrenty, where a new one would be 3400 plus labor and have a 3yr 100k mile warrenty. Still waiting on my rep to get back with me from the dealer, and I expect that he will have relatively good news, as he has allways been fair. I will update the post with what transpires. also according to him per our last conversation the new trans included the clutch, ... we will see...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

TORRED1 said:


> According to the dealer, and what I know of the car, the manual trans is sealed and does not require fluid changes, it also can not be checked or should not need to be checked, but regardless of that it only had 48.5k miles on it. They are also telling me thata rebuilt would run 2600 plus labor to put it in, and would only hav a 90 day warrenty, where a new one would be 3400 plus labor and have a 3yr 100k mile warrenty. Still waiting on my rep to get back with me from the dealer, and I expect that he will have relatively good news, as he has allways been fair. I will update the post with what transpires. also according to him per our last conversation the new trans included the clutch, ... we will see...


Your dealer is a moron. Monst Pontiac dealers don't even know wanything about our cars or the G8s. There is really now way to check the fluid level, but you are supposed to change it out. There is a bolt that says drain and a bolt that says fill on the trans casing(you need s syphon though cause of angles.)Same with your rear diff. IF you don't, this is exactly what will happen. This isn't any different then any other car ever made.

Manual transmission used ATF fluild; but I upgraded to Royal Purple with Syncromesh. It made my trans shift so much smoother, but worse until the car warms.

I also did my rear Diff with Royal Purple 75W140 that contains Friction Modifier.

I just did this back when I had 22K miles and again last month or so with about 47K.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Blaze44 said:


> I had the same problem with my GTO went through a place called jasper engines and transmissions out of indiana here is there website check it out hopefully it helps Jasper Transmissions


They have the worse customer support ever!! Need help with something? You'll never get anyone to help, and if you do happen to get someone on the phone, get ready to play phone tag for days.


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

New trans from GM due in on 1-8-10, there were none in stock, supposedly due to BK, I guess they are having to build one. will let you know how it turnes out.


----------



## plmberkevin (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe a mustang pulled up next to her and she put the smack down on it!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Where are you located? If you were in So. California I'd help you remove and reinstall your trans.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

TORRED1 said:


> Was wondering how manny people have had problems with their M6 transmissions, My wife was driving ours to work the Friday and the trans went bang, she was going 50 in 6th on a grade. The car only has 48,500 miles on it and has not been beat or abused, ive never even tried to light up the tires. Dealer says its just a castastrophic failure and is now trying to locate a new trans ( none are available), This will cost me about 4k to repair. Trying to work with the dealer,we will see what happens. In my mind the manual shoud be bullet proof and should not be going bad, I do expect however to have to replace the clutch at some point 70 to 100k miles but not the transmission.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated


Are you sure its the transmission. Your car has a T-56 and they are just about bullit proof. Maybe it's the clutch. I also think that driving 50MPH in 6th gear going up a hill or even going straight is not a good thing to do. Your 6th gear is more like an Over Drive and you just dont need it till a much higher speed. You are actually lugging it down and placing unwanted excess stress on it . Hope this driving style has not been a common practice.

A guy on another site had the same issue late in 2009. I think he blew the input shaft bearing on the trans due to the excess stress and vibration from running slower speeds in a taller gear.


----------

